# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Bored to Death: Chronically Bored People Exhibit Higher Risk-Taking Behavior

## Denise

http://www.scientificamerican.com/ar...nce-of-boredom

Is that me in the picture? I didn't authorize this..

----------


## Antidote

Thanks for the article. I enjoyed it. They acted like boredom and all the things it's associated with is a mystery though. Boredom and - _"depression, anxiety, drug addiction, alcoholism, compulsive gambling, eating disorders, hostility, anger, poor social skills, bad grades and low work performance"_ etc... is due to a screwed up dopamine system.

----------

